

Humanizer hit V1 - mwhelan
http://www.mehdi-khalili.com/humanizer-v1#.U0ZKDst2Mu8.hackernews

======
NicoJuicy
I already made my own method for huminazing dates (3 hours ago), but i use it
to Humanize my Enums... (seperating with spaces, ..) and to show them in my
view :)

Good job

